# 23 mph is what I got



## hotshotinn (May 12, 2011)

My 1448 going down stream I got 23 mph on my hand held gps.At one point I got 24 but that was a fluke.Going up stream I got 20mph.You think this is good or bad for a 1448 with a 25/20 Johnson?Just me and one big deep cycle battery.Maybe a 40/30 would really make it skim along better but i have to find one.I fish most of time by myself and I am not in a hurry so the 25/20 will works till I find a 40/30


----------



## Scottinva (May 12, 2011)

That speed is pretty good. I have a 1448 with a 25/20 Merc. I get about 20-21 mph. Mine has an aluminum floor and that was with tackle and fishing equipment.

Scott


----------



## hotshotinn (May 17, 2011)

I just cut some 1/8 inch wood to raise up the motor.I figure 1/8 at a time then use GPS to see if gains in speed.Cant hurt anything to see


----------



## JohnT (May 17, 2011)

Let see some pictures of your boat and set-up . That sounds pretty fast to me , I 'm the process of build a jet jon of some sort .


----------



## crazymanme2 (May 18, 2011)

A buddy of mine has a 1448 with a 25 Mariner & gets 28mph with his. #-o


----------



## hotshotinn (May 18, 2011)

Maybe 28 with a prop but with a jet?

I should run it without a battery so the boat is at its lightest point,then GPS


----------



## blunt (May 18, 2011)

ya, i dont know how you could squeeze 28 mph out of the small sized jet pump. my dad has a 1448 tracker with a 25/20 mercury jet, no decking with a starting battery and 6 gallon gas tank, and the motor raised as high as it will allow without cavitation.. it only runs 22mph gps. same for my 1648 lowe big jon with a 30hp rude converted to a jet, with just me it moves at about 22mph on the lake with no wind.


----------



## moelkhuntr (May 18, 2011)

I am running a 17/52 Xterminator and with the old STOCK 40/30 Johnson it would run 23 GPS on lake with two people and with the new STOCK E-TEC 60/40 it runs 28-29 GPS on lake. Down stream on river around 31-32 but that's tops. I do have a full load of fishing equip.


----------



## hotshotinn (May 18, 2011)

I think I am at all I will get but it sure willnot hurt to play around some to see if more speed can be had.I will start in with 1/8 raise to start,then add another 1/8 inch.Even one or two mile per hour would be huge when dealing with such small horse power


----------



## PATRIOT2 (May 28, 2011)

Just for reference, my 15HP Nissan on a 14' Lowe Superior V-bottom does 22mph, on flat water, no wind, using a stop watch.


----------



## mercury jet (May 28, 2011)

hotshotinn said:


> Maybe 28 with a prop but with a jet?
> 
> I should run it without a battery so the boat is at its lightest point,then GPS




well, 28 is fast for a 20 jet my 15/48 grumman only ran 28 tops with a 25 rude.
when switched to a merc 20 jet only got 22 top down river loaded.


----------



## lswoody (May 29, 2011)

No experience with jet motor but everything I've read, I would think that 23 is very good for that set up.


----------



## hotshotinn (Jun 1, 2011)

I got my lifting up shims all cut and now I am waiting for the river to go down.River is all flooded real high because of the rain #-o


----------

